
Is Facebook’s Blockchain Project Libra Doomed from Here On? - Simhan
https://analyticsindiamag.com/is-facebooks-libra-project-doomed/
======
Maxtylor
Is it necessary to proceed with the project even though various companies have
left since the start and are blocked from each country? What is the reason why
you really want to proceed with this project instead of their predecessors?

